# Hardwaretest



## Sempai02 (29. März 2008)

Hallo,
oben steht ja,worum es mir geht.Ich hab vor einem halben Jahr mal einen Link entdeckt,der mich auf eine Seite gelotst hat (Nvidia?),wo ich mein System testen lassen konnte. Diesen Link suche ich im Augenblick wie blöde.

Kann mir da vielleicht einer helfen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (29. März 2008)

wofür? willste wissen ob dein PC gut genug für AoC ist?


----------



## Masterlock (29. März 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> oben steht ja,worum es mir geht.Ich hab vor einem halben Jahr mal einen Link entdeckt,der mich auf eine Seite gelotst hat (Nvidia?),wo ich mein System testen lassen konnte. Diesen Link suche ich im Augenblick wie blöde.
> 
> Kann mir da vielleicht einer helfen?
> ...


Hier ist der Link:
http://www.nzone.com/content/nzone/srl/nzo...asp?gameid=4529


----------



## LoLTroll (29. März 2008)

Masterlock schrieb:


> Hier ist der Link:
> http://www.nzone.com/content/nzone/srl/nzo...asp?gameid=4529



nett...gleich mal gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube, das heißt, dass mein Comp gerüstet für AoC ist =)


----------



## Scythe86 (29. März 2008)

Hui, super Sache. Da komme ich ja bestens bei weg!! Dank entsprechender Hardware und 16MB-Leitung hoffe ich nur noch, dass die Server gescheit laufen...Zumindest können sie dank des Tests nicht wie bei HdrO meiner Hardware die Schuld geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (30. März 2008)

hm, nur weil ich kein vista hab test nicht ganz bestanden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knusperzwieback (30. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Supi. Dachte schon das Game macht auf meinem PC zicken. Aber jetzt kann ich mir wohl sicher sein das es läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Game kann kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (30. März 2008)

Ich muss meine Grafik-Driver aktualisieren und Vista werde ich mir auch net holen nehmt viel zu viel Ram weg 

Game kann kommen


----------



## Hasgli (30. März 2008)

Zidinjo schrieb:


> Ich muss meine Grafik-Driver aktualisieren und Vista werde ich mir auch net holen nehmt viel zu viel Ram weg
> 
> Game kann kommen



Man Spielt heute auch nicht mehr mit 512 Mb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasgli (30. März 2008)

Kennt wer ne gute Grafikkarte? Habe im Moment nur ne Geforce 7650 und würde da gerne ein wenig aufrüsten - so dx10 fähig. Mein Budget ist aber leicht beschränkt, so um die 100-150 Euro....gibts da was vernünftiges?


----------



## Theobald (30. März 2008)

http://geizhals.at/?cat=gra16_512&sort=p

zum selbersuchen

Mein Tip:

http://geizhals.at/a305723.html

Eine Sapphire Radeon 3870 ist meine Empfehlung für den kleinen Geldbeutel. Ich selbst verwende seit etlichen Jahren ausschließlich ATI Karten dieses Herstellers und bin hochzufrieden. Die Radeon 3870 habe ich seit Januar selber im Rechner.


----------



## Zidinjo (31. März 2008)

Echt gute Seite. Habe mir gleich 2gb Ram Karte geholt. habe jetzt 3,5 Thx Theobald


----------



## Electricwolf (31. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

joa bei mir dürfte es auch laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (31. März 2008)

da gibts noch nen anderen, neueren Hardwaretest


----------



## Theobald (31. März 2008)

Ich habe den Test nicht bestanden mit meinem Rechner. Verdammt, ich hatte keine 20 GB freien Speicherplatz frei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .

Wobei sonst alles im grasegrünen Bereich ist. AoC kann kommen.


----------



## LoLTroll (31. März 2008)

Theobald schrieb:


> Ich habe den Test nicht bestanden mit meinem Rechner. Verdammt, ich hatte keine 20 GB freien Speicherplatz frei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kenne das Problem...baue mir demnächst meine 2. Terrabyte Platte ein


----------



## Serran (31. März 2008)

Ich brauch mehr Gigahertz weiss jemand ne Seite für Gigahetz sachen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (31. März 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Ich brauch mehr Gigahertz weiss jemand ne Seite für Gigahetz sachen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die stehen im gleichen Gang, direkt neben den Löwenhertz sachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (31. März 2008)

knusperzwieback schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Was haste für ein Pc ?? oder Hardware könntest du mir das pls mal sagen??


----------



## Theobald (31. März 2008)

Für so eine Wertung reicht ein

Intel Core 2 Duo 6750+
Nvidia 8800 GT oder Radeon 3870
4 GB DDR2 Ram
entsprechendes Mainboard
und
Vista 64Bit als Betriebsystem vollkommen aus.

Die Sachen sind nur ein Beispiel für einen heute erschwinglichen Rechner. Es geht auch noch wesentlich höher und teurer.

Wobei man nicht vergessen darf, das nicht allein die pure Hardware darüber entscheidet, wie ein Spiel läuft. Denn wenn das Betriebsystem rumzickt, der Treiber rumspinnt, oder gewisse Schwächen in der Programmierung des Spiels auftreten, dann bringt auch die beste Hardware nichts.

Aber 500€ reichen heutzutage schon aus, um sich einen Rechner zusammenzustellen, der für eine sehr gute AoC Performance ausreicht.
Denn man kann ja Sachen wie DVD-Rom, Brenner, Floppy, Gehäuse, je nach Stärke auch Netzteil und Festplatten weiter verwenden.
Ich habe zum Beispiel ein 3,5 Jahre altes 430 Watt Netzteil von Levicom, das reicht für oben genannte Konfiguration aus.


----------



## Zidinjo (31. März 2008)

Theobald schrieb:


> Für so eine Wertung reicht ein
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo 6750+
> Nvidia 8800 GT oder Radeon 3870
> ...



Muss mir nur bessere Ram Karten holen ^^ was ich eigentlich der unterschied zwischen DDR2 und DDR ? habe 2 DDR Ram und möchte gern auf 4 aufstocken.


----------



## Theobald (31. März 2008)

Laienhaft ausgedrückt ist DDR2 Ram schneller beim Bearbeiten als DDR Ram.
Es gibt dann noch niedrigere Zugriffszeiten und einige andere Sachen.


----------



## LoLTroll (31. März 2008)

Theobald schrieb:


> Laienhaft ausgedrückt ist DDR2 Ram schneller beim Bearbeiten als DDR Ram.
> Es gibt dann noch niedrigere Zugriffszeiten und einige andere Sachen.



Jedoch musst du aufpassen! DDR und DDR2 sind untereinander unkompatibel und nen Mainbord, dass DDR Ram hat kann in 99% der fälle KEIN DDR2 Ram vertragen


----------



## Bogenchamp (31. März 2008)

läuft aoc auf sauber mit 1792 mb ram ?
hab noch ne ATI Radeon X1800
und nen AMD Athlon 3800+


----------



## Laswell (31. März 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> da gibts noch nen anderen, neueren Hardwaretest



Hm, beim ersten Test ist die CPU ausreichend, die Graka aber nicht... beim 2. Test ist es genau umgekehrt... *kopfkratz*

Achja: A64 3000+, GF 6600 GT, 1GB Ram, Win XP


----------



## Theobald (1. April 2008)

Naja, grenzwertig in jedem Fall. Ich würde es einfach später ausprobieren, entweder versuchen, einen Openbeta Key zu bekommen, oder später eine Testversion.


----------



## Amina (2. April 2008)

Jop bei mir läuft es auch hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasgli (2. April 2008)

Na super, nur weil ich einen dual core 6400 statt einen 6600 habe, liegen mein Wert unterhalb der Empfehlung - als wenn das Ausschlaggebend wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Gestern erst mal ne neue Grafikkarte eingebaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (7. April 2008)

Theobald schrieb:


> Laienhaft ausgedrückt ist DDR2 Ram schneller beim Bearbeiten als DDR Ram.
> Es gibt dann noch niedrigere Zugriffszeiten und einige andere Sachen.



Danke habe jetzt 1 Gb ram gekauft.^^ Aber für DDr keine lust mein Mainboard auszutauschen. habe jetzt 2,5 Gb ram und habe mir noch Vista gekauft^^.  Jetzt kann AoC kommen


----------



## Aylwyn (14. April 2008)

Jetz gibts endlich ein Spiel, was mir echt gefallen könnte, dann macht mein Rechner nicht mehr mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habs zwar nicht ausprobiert, weil ich grad auf der Arbeit sitz, aber mit 999 MHz und 512MB RAM muss ich das wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht.

Naja, bis Mai ist ja noch Zeit, vllt gibts bis dahin ne neue Kiste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. April 2008)

Aylwyn schrieb:


> Jetz gibts endlich ein Spiel, was mir echt gefallen könnte, dann macht mein Rechner nicht mehr mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


als minimal Anforderung sind ein 3ghz single Core oder nen Duo Core und 2gb Ram angegeben Oo


----------



## Dollingo (14. April 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> als minimal Anforderung sind ein 3ghz single Core oder nen Duo Core und 2gb Ram angegeben Oo



Ich glaub man sollte von diesen Anforderungen zwar ausgehen, jedoch glaube ich und hoffe auch das sie vlt. sogar noch ein wenig sinken..sicha nicht viel aber ein wenig....

Ich hab z.b derzeit 2x 1,5 gigaherz und 2 gigarbeit arbeitspeicher und ne ati 2600xt hd grafikkarte und mach mir net wirkich sorgen das es net laufen könnte obwohl die kerne insgesamt nur mit 2,9 takten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffe die open beta startet bald


----------



## Drakonis (15. April 2008)

hab nen athlon 6400 x2 64bit,  mit 6gb ram und ne  ati 3870 und vista ultimate, hoffe das reicht, damit ich das spiel in ner netten grafikeinstellung ruckelfrei spielen kann


----------



## Theobald (15. April 2008)

Das sollte wohl für eine richtig gute Einstellung reichen. Ich hab so ein ähnliches System, wenns an der Grafikleistung mangeln sollte, kauf ich mir eben noch eine 3870 und verbinde meine beiden dann per Crossfire.


----------



## Göttlich (27. April 2008)

jo bei mir auch ist auf anschlag oben
benutze
 einen 
Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 4@2,4 Ghz ungetaktet
 Geforce 8800 GTX 768Mb Gddr3 256bit
4Gb Ram DDR 2 6400 pc 800  444mhz cl 5
ein 450Watt netzteil ( könnte höher sein)
Vista 64 bit
und eine 500Gb festplatte mit 19,8 Mb/sec

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/media...graph_all_7.gif


----------



## Mikokami (27. April 2008)

Die AoC-Engine ist sehr flexibel, man kann auch mit älteren Rechnern noch AoC spielen, jedoch nicht in voller Grafikpracht mit maximalen Details, Sichtweite und in superhoher Auflösung.

Wer sich damit näher beschäftigen will einfach mal ins technische Unterforum des offiziellen AoC Forums reinschnuppern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helix (11. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub ich bin gerüstet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Coole Sache so ein Test


----------



## Zidinjo (11. Mai 2008)

Helix schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe die genau gleiche Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haste mein Pc kopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helix (11. Mai 2008)

Zidinjo schrieb:


> Habe die genau gleiche Grafik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


DU hast meinen KOPIERT xD rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Shákal~ (11. Mai 2008)

also ich hab mir jetzt nen neuen pc bestellt : 

2048MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Platinum Revision 2 Dual Channel, CL4 

AMD Athlon64 X2 5000+ Black Edition

Sparkle 8800GTS 512MB 

Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3, AMD 770, ATX 

Meint ihr AoC wird auf 1280x1024 maximal settings und Dx. 10 laufen ? :S


----------



## LoLTroll (11. Mai 2008)

die GTS ist schon grenzwärtig für max details und 4gb RAm statt 2gb wären auch förderlich


----------



## Helix (11. Mai 2008)

~Shákal~ schrieb:


> also ich hab mir jetzt nen neuen pc bestellt :
> 
> 2048MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Platinum Revision 2 Dual Channel, CL4
> 
> ...



OMFG 

Ein AMD Proz ..... Mal ehrlich ... die Dualcore Prozis von AMD sind soooo langsam, das geht nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber sollte laufen jo .


----------



## Zidinjo (11. Mai 2008)

~Shákal~ schrieb:


> also ich hab mir jetzt nen neuen pc bestellt :
> 
> 2048MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Platinum Revision 2 Dual Channel, CL4
> 
> ...



Hmm schwer zu sagen, weil ich noch nie AoC au maximal settings gespielt habe. Aber glaub könnte klappen aber mit bischen ruckeln


----------



## ~Shákal~ (11. Mai 2008)

Helix schrieb:


> OMFG
> 
> Ein AMD Proz ..... Mal ehrlich ... die Dualcore Prozis von AMD sind soooo langsam, das geht nicht mehr
> 
> ...




Was heißt hier AMD Proz ? Nicht jeder will unmengen von geld für einen Pc ausgeben. Das System hat mich insgesamt 500 € gekostet und das is die Grenze was ich für einen Pc ausgebe.

B2Topic : AoC braucht mehr Hardware als ich angenommen habe , naja dann wird halt auf Mittel untergschraubt das wird sicherlich immernoch sehr geil aussehen ^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (13. Mai 2008)

Gibt es rettung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich hoffe ja will mir kein neuen pc kaufen und hab pre order alles schon zuhause oO


----------



## Mikokami (13. Mai 2008)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Gibt es rettung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wird sich erst sagen lassen wenn du das Spiel spielst, sofern es denn läuft, und in welcher Qualität.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (14. Mai 2008)

habs bestanden, muss nur grafiktreiber aktualisieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (14. Mai 2008)

Kann mir jmd mal ein Prozessor mit 3Ghz Duel Core suchen mit Athlon 64/fx/x2 Sockel 939 wäre nett finde kein.


----------



## Caninus (20. Mai 2008)

Nur weil ich hier schon mehrfach tolle Empfehlungen über 4 GB Ram gelesen habe...

DAS BRINGT NIX ! ! ! 

Mehr als 3,irgendwas kann Windows (weder XP noch Vista) überhaupt nicht nutzen. Also bitte,bitte haut Euer Geld nicht für UNNÖTIGEN Arbeitsspeicher raus.

Sorry, aber das musste raus.


----------



## Vampiry (20. Mai 2008)

Caninus schrieb:


> Mehr als 3,irgendwas kann Windows (weder XP noch Vista) überhaupt nicht nutzen. Also bitte,bitte haut Euer Geld nicht für UNNÖTIGEN Arbeitsspeicher raus.



Das 64 Bit Vista aber sehr wohl.


----------



## Btnh (20. Mai 2008)

Um mal ein bisschen Licht in die dunkle Unwissenheit in Sachen RAM zu bringen:
-Es bringt nichts 4 GB zu haben wenn 2GB ausreichen um Windows+Spiel zu managen. Die Speichermenge bestimmt sozusagen die maximale Anzahl an Prozessen.
-Wenn ihr mehr Geschwindigkeit wollt, müsst ihr euch höher getakteten Arbeitsspeicher kaufen oder euren übertakten. Auch die Timings spielen hier eine Rolle.

Also wenn es bei eurem 2GB DDR2 667er RAM ruckelt (und CPU&Graka stimmen) müsstet ihr einmal schauen ob die 2GB ausgereizt sind (wahrscheinlich nicht). Wenn nicht, dann kauft euch 800er oder 1066er. Die Aufrüstung auf 4GB 667er bringt dort (fast) keinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil.

lG


----------



## Stuma (21. Mai 2008)

Da ich von Hardware so überhaupt keine Kenne hab und hier ja einige Experten sind, poste ich meine Frage mal hier rein.

Laut Hardware-Test wird das Spiel auf Minimaleinstellungen laufen können, was mir aber zu wenig ist.
Einen neuen Prozessor brauche ich schonmal.

Die Frage ist, ob meine alte Grafikkarte reichen wird?
Empfohlen wird ja eine "GeForce 7900 GTX" oder etwas gleichwärtiges.
Ich habe derzeit eine "ATI Radeon X1950 GT"

Ist die noch brauchbar für das Spiel?
Wenn nicht, welche Radeon-Karte müsste es denn sein?


Danke   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Btnh (21. Mai 2008)

Stuma schrieb:


> Da ich von Hardware so überhaupt keine Kenne hab und hier ja einige Experten sind, poste ich meine Frage mal hier rein.
> 
> Laut Hardware-Test wird das Spiel auf Minimaleinstellungen laufen können, was mir aber zu wenig ist.
> Einen neuen Prozessor brauche ich schonmal.
> ...



Deine Grafikkarte ist nur etwas langsamer als eine 7900 GTX, also dürftest du das Spiel mit mittleren Details bei einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 spielen können. Wenn du eine höhere Auflösung willst, dann musst du dir wohl eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen.


----------



## Seedian (21. Mai 2008)

Was werd ich mit dem System reißen ?

AMD X2 6000+
Corsair 4GB PC800 (2x 2G
ASUS 8800GTS 512
ASUS M2N SLi

Habe Windows 32bit also halt nur 3,32GB RAM

Kann ja sein das einer so ähnliches Setup hat ^^


----------



## Anser (21. Mai 2008)

Seedian schrieb:


> Was werd ich mit dem System reißen ?
> 
> AMD X2 6000+
> Corsair 4GB PC800 (2x 2G
> ...




Wird Vollkommen ausreichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (22. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hmm naja ich werds morgen mal versuchen


----------



## Celturas (22. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe es reicht für niedrig bis mittlere details und eine auflösung von 1024*768 xD Ansonsten warn 50€ fürn arsch und ich muss doch wieder WoW spielen -.-


----------



## Sichel_1983 (22. Mai 2008)

Ah ein Gleichgesinnter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celturas (22. Mai 2008)

Einfach mal Hoffen wird schon klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (22. Mai 2008)

Habe diesen Test auch ma gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gemekert hat er nur beim Graka Treiber, alles andere War ok, ich dachte eigenltich das ich AoC nichtmal starten kann, ma nochmaltesten mit dem neuen Treiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skadiwing (22. Mai 2008)

Minimum erfüllt, Empfohlen ein rotes FAILed durch mein XP ^^


----------



## Mardoo (23. Mai 2008)

dieser Test is schwachsinn, Meine Graka hat 320 statt 512 ram und ich hab XP, sonst is alles erfüllt für recomended, und dafür komm ich knapp über minimum, irgendwie stimmt da was ned bei den grafiken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zartek (23. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hehe^^ naja liegt aber nur darann das ich nicht genug freien festplatten speicher habe (aber ich deinstalliere ja noch sachen (WoW ...^^) ) ,das er meine Soundkarte nicht erkennt.. warum auch immer und das ich meine Graka updaten muss.


----------



## attake (23. Mai 2008)

jo der leistungstest hat so seine probleme ^^ 
ich hab nen 6400+ @ 3,6ghz  und er meint meine cpu sei nicht ausreichend ;D  scheinbahr erkennt er sie nicht ^^


----------



## coolman356 (23. Mai 2008)

aber was bringt dieser Test überhaupt, wenn Vista soviel Bedeutung haben soll?

Test mit Windows Vista:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test mit Windows XP:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nicht falsch verstehen, nur Direct X 10 ist noch nicht vorhanden und wird erst zur Games Convention im August vorgestellt.
Daher können XP Nutzer ihren balken etwas höher einschätzen.


----------



## Lorimbas 2 (23. Mai 2008)

und wieviel höher kann ich ca einschätzen? nur wegen xp liegt mein pc bei

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/media...graph_all_3.gif

obwohl meine restlichen sachen über recommend liegt...
ich hoff ich kann aoc wenigstens auf mittel zoggn...


----------



## coolman356 (23. Mai 2008)

Lorimbas schrieb:


> und wieviel höher kann ich ca einschätzen? nur wegen xp liegt mein pc bei
> 
> http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/media...graph_all_3.gif
> 
> ...



kommt drauf an was du hast.
CPU?
Ram?
Grafikkarte?


----------



## Zartek (23. Mai 2008)

naja dieser test ist sowieso nicht der genauste manchmal "lügt" er auch... er hat bei meinem rechner auch bei assasins creed gesagt das es noch nichtmal für min. reicht... und ich habe es auf höchsten anforderungen flüssig spielen können..


----------



## Lorimbas 2 (23. Mai 2008)

naja ich hab ne Geforce 8600 GTS 512mb, 2gb RAM, Amd athlon x2 6000+


----------



## coolman356 (23. Mai 2008)

Lorimbas schrieb:


> naja ich hab ne Geforce 8600 GTS 512mb, 2gb RAM, Amd athlon x2 6000+



Die Grafikkarte ist zwar nicht die Beste, aber für mittlere Details und einer nicht zu hohen Auflösung sollte es locker reichen.


----------



## Lorimbas 2 (23. Mai 2008)

was is bei dir ne nicht zu hohe auflösung? 1024*768? oder höher?


----------



## coolman356 (23. Mai 2008)

Lorimbas schrieb:


> was is bei dir ne nicht zu hohe auflösung? 1024*768? oder höher?


die sollte problemlos funktionieren.

1280*1024 könnte auch noch einigermaßen flüssig laufen.

Ist ja auch abhängig vom Monitor.


----------



## sick1980 (23. Mai 2008)

lol nur wegen window XP so ne schlechte wertung ^^ ansonsten alles 5/5

Intel c2d e8400
Mushkin 3GB ramm 800Mhz
500GB Pladde
88GTX BFG 758mb
Msi P6n-FI SLI


----------



## Thunderstorm (23. Mai 2008)

mhmpf bei mir lags nur an vista und daran, dass ich noch singlecore hab -.- muss mir echt mal n duo holn


----------



## Lilpsycho (23. Mai 2008)

Huhu! 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier helfen! Hatte bereits schon während der Beta keine Möglichkeit gehabt zu spielen weil ich dieses altbewährte "Beim Start - schwarzer Bildschirm" Problem hatte. Allerdings nutze ich kein Vista sondern XP. Also dachte ich mir das es mit Sicherheit an meiner Grafikkarte liegen wird die nun auch schon mehrere Jahr aufn Buckel hat. Ich habe auch mitbekommen das die Grafikkarte Shader 2.0 nutzen muss. Jetzt weiss ich natürlich nicht ob meine dies überhaupt unterstützt, wie gesagt mehrere Jahre schon alt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe eine GeForce 4 Ti 4200 ... Hoffe doch mal das ihr mir da helfen könnt da ich das spiel schon gerne spielen würde^^

Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit^^


----------



## Yoshina (23. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub mit der GeForce 4 Ti4200 kannst nicht viel reißen, aber ich bin glaub auch nicht viel besser dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich erfülle bei dem Test zwar die Minimum Anforderungen, aber wie es praktisch aussieht, keine Ahnung. Mich würde es aber mal interessieren, wie das Spiel mit Minimum-Grafikeinstellungen aussieht? Hat zufällig jemand nen Screenshot? Hier nochmal kurz ein paar Details zu meiner Hardware, aber bitte nicht lachen ^^

Athlon64 3000+
2 GB DDR
GeForce 6800 (128M 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem ist auch noch, dass mein Monitor ne Auflösung von 1680*1050 hat ... sieht wohl schlecht aus, oder? ^^


----------



## Tazmal (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab ein paar posts weiter oben meinen Test mit aktuellen System gepostet.

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3000+
RAM: 1 GB
Grafikkarte: Sapphire ATI Radeon x 1600 Pro

Damit komme ich gradmal über die Minimal leistung.

Nun wollte ich fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann wie es mit meinem neuen PC aussieht den ich bald bekomme:

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 5000+ (3 ghz)
RAM: 3 GB
Graka: Geforce 8800 GTS 512 MB

Damit sollte es besser laufen oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zotti (23. Mai 2008)

beim test ist das bei mir raus gekommen!!!
kann ich das game jetzt nicht spielen wegen der grafikkarte von meinem notebook?



> CPU
> Minimum: Pentium 4/Athlon XP or better
> You Have: 2 processors running - Intel® Core(tm)2 Duo CPU T7700 @ 2.40GHz  PASS
> CPU Speed
> ...


----------



## Tazmal (23. Mai 2008)

Ja, für AoC wird eine Shader 2.0 Grafikkarte benötigt, deine scheint diese Bedingung nicht zu erfüllen!


----------



## Zotti (23. Mai 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Ja, für AoC wird eine Shader 2.0 Grafikkarte benötigt, deine scheint diese Bedingung nicht zu erfüllen!



mein kann 3.0, steht ja auch da!
die grafikkarte hat alle tests bestanden was man braucht, nur das es keine ati oder gforce ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilpsycho (23. Mai 2008)

ok schade... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber danke für die Antworten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derbo (23. Mai 2008)

Moin,

wie sieht es denn mit folgendem, alten System aus:

AMD Athlon 64 x2 3800+ 2,1Ghz
2x NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT
2 GB-RAM

Wahrscheinlich nix zu machen, oder?

Danke für die Antworten,

Derbo


----------



## Arakon79 (23. Mai 2008)

Glaub ich auch nicht dass da vie zu machen ist...


----------



## Yoshina (23. Mai 2008)

Hab grad ma nach Low-Details Screenshots gesucht und auch gefunden, also wer gerne wissen möchte, wie das Spiel unter Minimum aussieht, bitte schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.kygamers.com/ageofconan/AgeOfCo...15-56-24-73.jpg

http://www.kygamers.com/ageofconan/AgeOfCo...15-57-14-43.jpg


Könnte man mit sowas leben? ^^


----------



## Rasvan (23. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, nun ist es also soweit, hab mal kurz den Account von einem Freund nutzen dürfen um zu sehen , ob das Game , natürlich mit Einstellung niedrig, bei mir spielbar , also lagfrei läuft.

Obwohl ich die Mindestvorraussetzung erfülle, läuft es nur als Diashow.

Gut, dass ich das mal gemacht hab, und mir nicht heut morgen das Spiel gekauft habe.

Nu is es auch nich mehr schlimm, dass die Buddykeys erst später vom Konto eines Spielebesitzers abgerufen werden können.

Machts gut im AoC, ich kauf mir deshalb keinen neuen PC.


----------



## Tazmal (23. Mai 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




meine pc wertung ist wie deine, genau der gleiche punkt.

Ich denke damit kann ich meinen pc erstma vergessen, aber dieser ist schon sehr alt und deshalb bekomme ich bald einen neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasvan (23. Mai 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> meine pc wertung ist wie deine, genau der gleiche punkt.
> 
> Ich denke damit kann ich meinen pc erstma vergessen, aber dieser ist schon sehr alt und deshalb bekomme ich bald einen neuen
> 
> ...



Hab dabei sogar 1,7 GB DDR-RAM, 3GHz Prozessor und die Ati-Radeon x1550, die hat leider nur 256MB
Aber der Treiber is neu (Version 8.4. vom April)

Klar könnt ich mir einen neuen PC Kaufen, hab 1000 &#8364; dafür, aber ich wart noch bis Herbst, da gibts noch bessere und dann kommt das Spiel der Spiele raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



generell halt ich aber nix davon, sich für ein Spiel extra einen neuen PC zu kaufen. Deren Mafiamethoden gehen mir auf den geist. die haben z.B. einen Vertrag mit NVidia. und div. PC Firmen. Warum sowas unterstützen ?


----------



## Tazmal (23. Mai 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Hab dabei sogar 1,7 GB DDR-RAM, 3GHz Prozessor und die Ati-Radeon x1550, die hat leider nur 256MB
> Aber der Treiber is neu (Version 8.4. vom April)



ich denke die anforderungen vom spiel der spiele sind nichtso hoch wie die von aoc.

Der neueste ATI Treiber ist 8,5 seid knapp 3 tagen online. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiena (23. Mai 2008)

Also dieses Bewertungssystem is doch quatsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann bisher jedes spiel auf allerhöchster auflösung laggfrei spielen, da wird age of conan wohl kein problem machen. xD

Hat von euch vllt jemand nen ähnlichen Pc wie ich mit Vista?

Graka Geforce 8800 GTS 512 (512M
Pentium Dual Core 2,67 Ghz
2Gb Ram


----------



## Tazmal (23. Mai 2008)

Xiena schrieb:


> Also dieses Bewertungssystem is doch quatsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mein neuer pc wird wie deiner sein, bisschen mehr ram und gb ansonsten gleiche graka

werde es testen am montag und bescheid sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teto (23. Mai 2008)

Der Hardwaretest bringt dir rein gar nix.Ich habe diesen auch bestanden und das mit Empholenen Einstellungen,aber jetzt habe ich beim spielen auf Mittel nur 17 FPS,das verdirbt mir den ganzen Spaß an dem Spiel.


----------



## Adelbern (23. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

bei mir siehts mit 

pentium 4  3,2gb
 8800gts 320mb
3gb ram ddr1  400mhz

so aus

denkt ihr ich kann auch in instanzen wo viele leute versammelt sind noch auf mindestens mittlerer grafik spielen?
bei hdro gings noch mit
3,2gb
schimmel graka 
und 1gb ram 
auf mittel zumindest im gruppenspiel mit bis zu 10 leuten noch flüssig
in 24 mann instanzen gings jedoch nicht mal auf niedrigster




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat vielleicht jemand vielleicht noch nen gästepass key für mich ?


----------



## dart0r (23. Mai 2008)

Also ich kann auf Minimum zocken, aber nur weil ich keine 512 MB Grakka habe und kein Vista kam ich net bis recommended lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja immerhin zocken, Grakka kann ich mir ja nachkaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (23. Mai 2008)

Adelbern schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> bei mir siehts mit
> ...



komisch... das spiel hat doch nur empfohlen 2 ghz und ne gute graka hast du auch, warum ist dein pc nicht besser im test???

Komische sache, ich kenne manche leute die sagen mit dienem system läuft es besser...


----------



## Adelbern (24. Mai 2008)

habs mir mal genauer angeschaut 
den test kannst, du wenn du kein vista hast vergessen da gabs bei mir fette abzüge in der wertung


----------



## ra6nar03k (24. Mai 2008)

Adelbern schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> bei mir siehts mit
> ...






Tazmal schrieb:


> komisch... das spiel hat doch nur empfohlen 2 ghz und ne gute graka hast du auch, warum ist dein pc nicht besser im test???
> 
> Komische sache, ich kenne manche leute die sagen mit dienem system läuft es besser...


alter ddr1 ram und der singlecore sind das prob


----------



## Anumunrama (24. Mai 2008)

das die grafiktest nicht bringen wurde nun schon oft genug gesagt

es bring aber auch nix eure pc leistung (wie pentium 4 3,2ghz....) zu posten da diese nichts aussagen.
es bring nichts einen pc zu haben in dem alle teile wild durcheinander gewürfelt sind,
wenn ihr ne 8800 ultra habt bringt das GARNICHTS wenn der cpu nur knapp 3 ghz schafft.
postet eure GENAUE hardware (komplette namen etc.) damit man sehen kann ob die teile harmonieren oder ob evtl. nur ein teil zu langsam ist

was auch noch wichtig ist wäre das viele spieler viel zu hohe ansprüche stellen da ich finde das aoc auf minimum SPIELBAR ist (klar ist besser besser aber wenns halt net besser geht dann halt net)

viele sagen "wenn da sspiel keine 70 fps bringt spiel ichs net" oder "WWAASS du hast nur 25 fps Oo DU VOLL NOOB" was ich komisch finde da das menschliche auge nur max 30 fps warnehmen kann ... 

echtmal wem 20 bilder pro sek nicht als minimum reichen sollte sparen gehen ...



prinzipiel kann man sagen das alle pcs die vor max 3 monaten gekauft wurden und etwas mehr als 1000€ gekostet haben das spiel auf hohen einstellungen spielen können

und bei älteren oder billigeren ... geht zu einem fachman und lasst euren pc untersuchen meistens kann man ihn für "wenig" geld so aufrüsten lassen das aoc noch ganz passabel leuft (ich z.b. kauf mirfür 80 euro ne neue graka und dann leuft es da ich keine HOHEN ansprüche stelle wird es mir genügen)

mfg
      anu


----------



## Rasvan (24. Mai 2008)

Anumunrama schrieb:


> das die grafiktest nicht bringen wurde nun schon oft genug gesagt
> 
> es bring aber auch nix eure pc leistung (wie pentium 4 3,2ghz....) zu posten da diese nichts aussagen.
> es bring nichts einen pc zu haben in dem alle teile wild durcheinander gewürfelt sind,
> ...



Du erzählst da z.T Unsinn.

2-3 Jahre alte Rechner: da geht Aufrüsten kaum noch für viele, denn Du brauchst nicht nur eine gute Graka, sondern einen schnelleren Prozessor,dafür brauchste ein anderes Motherboard, dann brauchste eine bessere festplatte, um die Zugriffzeiten/Datenübertragung zu beschleunigen. 
Und zum Schluss brauchste neben mehr DDR Ram, wovon aber in 70% der alten Motherboards gar nicht DDR2 tauglich sind, auch noch ein neues , stärkeres Netzteil.

Es nutzt nichts, einzelne neue Hardwarekomponenten einzubauen, wenns leistungs-und datenzugriffsmässig nicht zusammenläuft.

Is so, als würde ich nen VW-Golfmotor in eine Porschekarosse einbauen. Fährt, aber wie?


----------



## Fantersam (24. Mai 2008)

Bei mir kann keine Info ermittelt werden ... Kann mir jemand helfen ??


----------



## Thylemo (24. Mai 2008)

Mh, irgendwie stimmt hier was net.

Meine Bewertung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein System:

Windows XP
Duo Core 2x3Ghz
4GB (3,25-3,5G Ram
Geforce 8800GTS (G92) 512MB

Alle Balken sind auf Max Grün bis auf Graka da sind 4/5.

Liegt das echt an XP? Oder daran das ich es noch  net aktiviert habe? (Heute Formater)

Danke


----------



## zoizz (25. Mai 2008)

auch ein altes System .. sehr alt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wenn man die Grafik runterschraubt, ist es spielbar. Man wird nicht gleich blind (soll heissen, dadurch wird die Grafik nicht hundsmiserabel), ab und zu gibt es wohl nen serverlag, aber es ist *imo* spielbar.

System

Proz: AMD Sempron 3000+ (1,8 GHz)
Ram: 2GB DDR (ja DDR, nicht DDR2)
Graka: GeForce 6600GT
OS: Win XP SP2
DirectX: 9.0c

€:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einzig über die Grafikkarte wird gemeckert, obwohl sie die Anforderungen (128 MB DirectX 9.0c Graphics Card with Shader 2.0 support) erfüllt.

Dennoch ist ein neues System bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anumunrama (25. Mai 2008)

@ Rasvan

ich habs ja gewusst das sowas kommt ...

1. hab ich nicht gesagt das 2-3 JAHRE sind sondern 3 monate !

mein mainboard ist 3 jahre alt UND DDR3 ram fähig !!!!!!!!!!!!! steht drauf und händler sagte das auch !!!!!!!

und 2. muss man ja nicht gleich die ganze palltette aufzählen wenns nur am ram und am cpu liegt ! es gibt so viele passende und bessere cpus für ältere motherboards das man nur ein neues braucht wenn man schon den besten passenden chip hat ... mein pc ist (aus geldmangel) eben 2,5-  3 jahre alt aber es wird nur meine graka beanstandet und er hat damals nur 600€ gekostet ! ichwerde mir ne neue anschaffen und dann wird es auch bei mir laufen (evtl. auch nen neuen chip mal sehen)

ich weis ja nicht aber es ist immer das selbe ... auf jeden post weis irgentjemand ne blöde antwort ... oh man wären foren nicht anonym ... KEINER würde etwas dagegen sagen (würde sich niemand kennen)


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja die Kiste ist 6 Jahre alt, Windows 2000 lässt grüßen *hust. Am Montag gehts auf die Suche nach nem neuem PC, bzw. Teile für einen neuen PC!
Kann mir jmd. ne Graka für Dx10 empfehlen? Gescheites Teil im Rahmen von 100-250€.


----------



## ra6nar03k (25. Mai 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Kann mir jmd. ne Graka für Dx10 empfehlen? Gescheites Teil im Rahmen von 100-250€.


Gigabyte GeForce 8800 GT 512MB PCIe 2xDVI/HDCP  130 - 140€
Gainward Bliss GeForce 8800 GTS (G92) 512MB PCIe 2xDVI/TV 170 - 180€
Asus Extreme EN8800 GTX/HTDP 768MB PCIe 2xDVI/TV 210 - 220€
Gainward GeForce 9800 GTX T2 512MB PCIe 2xDVI/TV 230 - 250€ 

Füssig wirds wohl mit allen laufen aber ich denek mal wen du richtig was reißen willst sollte es schon ne gtx sein


----------



## Rasvan (25. Mai 2008)

Anumunrama schrieb:


> @ Rasvan
> 
> ich habs ja gewusst das sowas kommt ...
> 
> ...



Naja, zuerst mal: wozu sagste das mit den anonym im Forum? Willste meine Adresse? Mir live gegenüberstehen? Und dann? Sag ichs Dir genauso und Du wirst dagegen nichts tun können....

Fakt is: jeder schlechte PC Händler wird den Leuten seine neue Hardware verkaufen, ohne die Kunden darüber aufzuklären, dass eine neue Graka, wie die z.B genannten :



> Gigabyte GeForce 8800 GT 512MB PCIe 2xDVI/HDCP 130 - 140€
> Gainward Bliss GeForce 8800 GTS (G92) 512MB PCIe 2xDVI/TV 170 - 180€
> Asus Extreme EN8800 GTX/HTDP 768MB PCIe 2xDVI/TV 210 - 220€
> Gainward GeForce 9800 GTX T2 512MB PCIe 2xDVI/TV 230 - 250€



eben ihre volle Leistungsfähigkeit nicht unter Beweis stellen kann, wenn :
-das Netzteil den Leistungsanforderungen nicht mehr genügt
-das Motherboard keinen freien PCI Slot mehr hat
-das Motherboard  DDR2 nicht unterstützt /aufnahmefähig is
-die Festplatte trotzdem nur weniger Daten hergibt als die Graka benötigt und letztlich
-der Prozessor trotzdem noch kein 2-Kern Prozesor ist.

Was ist daran falsch, wenn ich dauf hinweise und die Leute vor unnützen Geldausgaben bewahren möchte?
Was ist falsch, wenn ich schlichtweg behaupte, es sind Lügen , die verbreitet werden , wenn gesgat wird, mit 256 MB Grakas läuft das Game flüssig ? Mit Grakas vom Typ Radeon x1550 z.B läuft es nicht, trotz 2 Gb DDR Ram.

Selbst mit Radeon X1600 mit 512 MB läufts nur im Einzelspielermodus einigermaßen.
Natürlich, da man ja unterhalb der empfohlenen Systemvorraussetzungen liegt, von vorneherein mit Einstellung Minimal.
Wer keinen 2Kernprozessor mit wenigstens 2x2,2 GHz hat, kann sich das Aufrüsten sparen.

So wie ich, und ich hab bei Profis Rat gesucht, weil ich selbst ursprünglich sowas vorhatte.
Mir und meinem Kumpel, dessen PC noch einen Tick besser ist mit nem P4 3,4GHz schwebte nämlich ne Aufrüstung vor.
Doch die PC Werkstatt riet fairerweise davon ab, hier nu neue Grakas etc zu kaufen, da ja selbst das Netzteil unter 600W nich mehr reicht für ne GeForce 9800 GTX T2 512MB PCIe  z.B. Die 8000er Karten brauchen auch 500W. 

Mein Post war nich bös gemeint, aber man muss die Wahrheit sagen und nicht irgendwelchen Kram herumverbreiten, der nichts anderes als unwahr ist.


----------



## Anumunrama (25. Mai 2008)

wenn man eine alte gurke hat bei der im test mehr als ein mal rot angezeigt wird ist es klar das aufrüsten weniger bringt als ein neuer 
ABER

wenn man einen pc hat bei dem alle balken im test auf ca. der mitte stehen nur bei der graka eine beanstandung vorliegt reicht es nunmal wenn man eine neue kauft ...

ich meine ja nur das es sein kann das ein pc aoc nicht schafft nur weil der cpu zu langsam taktet ...

manchmal reicht es eben seinen pc auch aoc fähig aufzurüsten mit nur 50-80 € einsatz ... ich meine wer nen pc mit 512mb arbeitsspeicher hat braucht sich wirklich nicht zu wundern ... und ein gig ram ddr2 kostet eben nur 25€ und das könnte evtl. fast reichen ... noch nen neuen kühler auf den cpu und dann übertakten und siehe da der balken im test hat sich 2-3 cm bewegt ...  das KANN möglich sein . ob  es was bringt und wie viel muss man bei jedem einzelnen system neu bewerten 

die beste lösung ist immer zum fachman zu gehen und den pc auf harmonie zu testen da sich alles eben nach dem schwächsten gleid richtet (z.b. langsame festplatte und alle anderen teile müssen warten bis sie neue arbeit bekommen)

(manche graka brauchen keine 400w ... meine z.b. nur 45w bei volllast)

also am besten einfach mal testen lassen ( oder wenn man vista hat den pc keistungstest laufen lassen wenn da ne 4,5 raus kommt wird es sicher reichen. dort steht dann auch die einzelbenotung der teile und man kann dort schon sehen woran es hängt)


----------



## attake (25. Mai 2008)

WIN XP
AMD X2 6400+@ 3,6ghz
4gb DDR800  ( nur 3,5 nutzbahr wegen XP )
ATA 3870 @850/1200

hab die höchste qualitätseinstellung gewählt ( nix an den detailierten balken verändert )
+ 4fach aa + adaptives aa  ( auf beides will ich nicht verzichten )
auflösung ist 1920x1200 ( die hohe auflösung frist sicherlich einiges an leistung )

die fps bewegen sich zwischen 15 und 70 fps ^^ ( 15fps nur wenn ich durch ne belebte gegend sprinte )
aber die meiste zeit hab ich so 22-28fps
ich empfinde es als gut spielbahr und das leichte ruckeln nehm ich für die qualität gern in kauf ^^


----------



## mcdrake (25. Mai 2008)

zoizz schrieb:


> auch ein altes System .. sehr alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Herzlichen Dank.
Da kann ich ja mit meinem 
3500+
2GBRam
x1950Pro
auch noch einigermassen spielen.
Du hast mir den Tag geettet!

Werd aber meine persönlichen Eindrücke später (Mitte Woche) abliefern... wenn ich denn das Spiel mal habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



// Bitte lad doch mal nen Screenshot rauf


----------



## Buxx (26. Mai 2008)

CPU
You Have: 2 processors running - Intel® Pentium® D CPU 3.00GHz  PASS   
 CPU Speed
You Have: 3.00 GHz Performance Rated at 5.40 GHz  PASS   
 System RAM
You Have: 2.0 GB  PASS   
 Operating System
You Have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional (Build Service Pack 22600)  PASS   
 Video Card
You Have: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT (GeForce 8600 GT)  PASS   
 Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card  Video RAM: Required - 128 MB , You have - 512 MB 
 Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
 Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
 Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 3.0 
 Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 3.0 


 Video Card Driver Version (DirectX)
Your driver version number is: 6.14.11.7516   FYI: Your video card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper video card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product.  
 Sound Card
Minimum: Yes
You Have: SigmaTel Audio   PASS   
 Sound Card Driver Version
Your driver version number is: 5.10   FYI: Your sound card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper sound card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product.   
 Free Disk Space
Minimum: 30 GB
You Have: 439.7 GB  PASS   
 DVD
Minimum: Quad-speed (4x) DVD-ROM drive 
You Have: ATAPI DVD A DH20A4P   PASS, but the Speed could NOT be analyzed.   


Was meint ihr? wirds einigermaßen spielbar laufen?

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Factions (26. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm, jetzt werd ich doch neugierig auf das Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buxx (26. Mai 2008)

/push

siehe Post oben.

Wo sind die Hardware-Freaks?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolman356 (26. Mai 2008)

Buxx schrieb:


> /push
> 
> siehe Post oben.
> 
> ...



du wirst es spielen können, allerdings wohl auf maximal mittleren Details und einer nicht zu hohen Auflösung (würde 1024*768 vorschlagen)
da die Grafikkarte nicht gerade die Beste ist.


----------



## Buxx (26. Mai 2008)

coolman356 schrieb:


> du wirst es spielen können, allerdings wohl auf maximal mittleren Details und einer nicht zu hohen Auflösung (würde 1024*768 vorschlagen)
> da die Grafikkarte nicht gerade die Beste ist.



Hauptsache spielbar!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir sehen uns dann ingame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naiver (26. Mai 2008)

Hi wollte fragen ob mit der Grafikkarte was zu reißen ist 	Radeon PowerColor HD2600 Pro 265MB
der PC hat 2 Gb Ram und 3 Ghz meint ihr das mit den Vorraussetzungen das spiel,spielbar ist ?(Intel® Pentium® 4 Prozessor 530 (3 GHz, 1 MB Cache, 800 MHz FS,
http://shop.strato.de/epages/61286528.sf/?...mp;Locale=de_DE

das ist der link zur Grafk.


----------



## Xardoe (29. Mai 2008)

Lässt sich Aoc auf einem:

AMD Athlon 64 3200
GeForce 6600 GT
1,5GB Ram

spielen oder is das hoffnungslos ?


----------



## Faith_sfx (4. Juni 2008)

brauche dringend hilfe ,

mein system :

Prozsessor AMD athlon(tm) 64 fx-57 2.8gz

2 gigabyte DDR-2

grafikkarte is Nvidia GeForce 8600GT ( ja ich weiß die ist müllig <.<)

wird es mit einer angenehmen fps auf low-mittel reichen???





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolman356 (4. Juni 2008)

Faith_sfx schrieb:


> brauche dringend hilfe ,
> 
> mein system :
> 
> ...



Kommt auf die Auflösung drauf an.
Mit 1024*768 dürfte es nicht das Problem werden. 1280*1024 dürfte schon recht kristisch werden.
Mit welchen Betriebssytem hast du den Test gemacht?
Dieser rechnet stuft leider Vista zu hoch ein.


----------



## Faith_sfx (4. Juni 2008)

Habs mit xp gemacht könnte auch ne 1680 x 1050 nehmen aber ich glaube dann gibts ne ruckel orgie^^


----------

